# Portuguese 900R Ending up in gravel



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

GTR Gravel - YouTube
GTR Spitting Fire Track day Estoril - YouTube
No major damages, scratched rims, and paint


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Was that your car Roland?!

If it is, I didn't know you had a Video V-box, and I did tell you to upgrade your brakes!


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Haha, i like your vids! Ending up in the gravel form 250km and hour and you just laugh!


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

You came mighty close to that tyre wall!


----------



## g.alund (May 4, 2007)

Dont think better brakes would have made much of a diffirence


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

yep it is me ;-)

Lucky i stirred the car away from the tirewall last second.
Beter breaks would have helped, if you notice in thee video, i just getting understeer before hitting the gravel.

Laugh, standup and go again ;-)


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

Your not running it around the track at full boost are you!?


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

DRAGON said:


> Your not running it around the track at full boost are you!?


Nope, half boost. and 98 oct gas

fullboast i would be going near +310km easy
and really would have and up in the tire wall !


----------



## DRAGON (Nov 12, 2003)

xcraft said:


> Nope, half boost. and 98 oct gas
> 
> fullboast i would be going near +310km easy
> and really would have and up in the tire wall !


So what boost level and how were temps?


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

Hats off to you for driving it hard on track.
On that track I can see why you only used "half boost", it's a bit tight and twisty! What is "half boost" on your car anyway?
Any other big power SVM conversions being used hard on circuits?

I'd love to know how they run under sustained full throttle.


----------



## Streetgasm maus (Mar 7, 2007)

That was pretty close


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

DRAGON said:


> So what boost level and how were temps?


Boost was 27psi (Ben correct me if i'm wrong)
Water temp went up into red.
Rest keept cool, with all cooler SVM added to the Car


----------



## David.Yu (Jun 28, 2001)

27psi = 1.86bar, so not quite half boost! 

Do you have an uprated radiator? Coolant temp into the red...

How many laps in a row did you do?


----------



## [email protected] (May 16, 2003)

xcraft said:


> Boost was 27psi (Ben correct me if i'm wrong)
> Water temp went up into red.
> Rest keept cool, with all cooler SVM added to the Car


4 maps of boost to choose from low-high


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

Tyre wall looked expensive!


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Excellent effort & i'm glad your car only sustained cosmetic damage.

Roughly how much & where can you get one of those Video V-Box's?


----------



## Turbotwo (Jan 28, 2011)

w8pmc said:


> Excellent effort & i'm glad your car only sustained cosmetic damage.
> 
> Roughly how much & where can you get one of those Video V-Box's?


Video VBOX


----------



## 205007 (Jul 22, 2011)

yes - good effort! i clenched for you as the barrier came into view


----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

Turbotwo said:


> Video VBOX


They will rent you one as well


----------



## xcraft (May 15, 2010)

alloy said:


> Tyre wall looked expensive!


Trackday includes insurance for track damages ;-)
unfortunately not car ;-)

But decided to add some nice changes fixing the damage ;-)

keep your eyes open for an even beter looking GTR ;-)


----------



## Ulrik (Oct 12, 2005)

xcraft said:


> Trackday includes insurance for track damages ;-)
> unfortunately not car ;-)
> 
> But decided to add some nice changes fixing the damage ;-)
> ...


Repaint ? New wheels ?

// André from Sweden


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Possibly due to the fact the driver was constantly flailing his hands around, off the wheel? Good idea on a track.


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

Rapid lol


----------

